# Highlights for asian hair - what colors?



## Mia!

hi everyone!

like a lot of other asians, i get sick of having uniformly black hair sometimes and i'm thinking of getting new highlights. right now, i have sort of auburn highlights:







i like them, but it's time for a new color! what colors do you think look best on asians? i was thinking chocolate brown...


----------



## FearlessBunny

I Love the highlights you have now. That's exactly what I want to get.

I think chocolate brown would look good. I think it'd give you hair dimension.


----------



## pinksugar

I think chocolate brown sounds really gorgeous. I like the ones you've got now too. I think what you DON'T want to go for is that awful yellow colour some girls get... yours look waay classier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mia!

thanks, girls!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha, pinksugar... i know EXACTLY what you're talking about! that atrocious, orangey-yellow bleached color that a lot of asians get for some strange, strange reason! will avoid like the plague.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

what would you think of REALLY bright red highlights? almost fire-engine red?


----------



## FearlessBunny

I had the brassy annoying color for about a month and the only reason I kept them that long was that I was worried about the condition of my hair. (I'm half asian BTW).It wasn't at all the color I was going for. I'm going for something different and more flattering now.

I did bright fire engine red highlights and that looked awesome. The only downside was the constant retouching since red fades so fast and can turn orangy if your not careful.

I think it depends on what your going for. Intense red would be be catching and much more original then the typical colors you see on asians. The chocolate brown would be more subtle.

I had a question about the highlights you have now.... Are you able to get that color in a single process?


----------



## Mia!

it's true that red fades pretty fast. even the color i have now is starting to fade and become brassy. booo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> does brown last a lot longer than red?

my hair was highlighted in two steps. the hairdresser bleached it first and then dyed it.


----------



## Leony

Chocolate brown sounds sexy! But, I love your current highlights colour though.


----------



## Momo

I think natural colors like brown are formulated to stay a lot better, probably because it's more common than fire engine reds. I'm part filipino and have dyed my hair within an inch of its life. I think white near your jaw line might be a striking effect (purple toner would be needed to get rid of any yellow caused from bleaching). Another thing I loved to do was add a sheen to my hair. I had a purple highlight whenever I was by a light, or in the sun. I was thinking of going chocolate brown myself, but I really have grown to like my natural black hair at its healthiest.


----------



## FearlessBunny

Well just because brown is more a more natural color isn't the reason why it's more long lasting. IT has to do with the fact that the red molecule is much larger then any other color and therefor it'll come loose and fade much easier.

If you really want the bright red then you could always touch it up between salon visits with a semipermanent color. Since you have black hair I' m pretty sure it will just color the red parts and not the black hair because semipermanent is deposit only.


----------



## Sarah84

i agree with what others have said chocolate brown would look gorgeous, but the colour you have now look really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## foxybronx

I love your highlights now! Its hot!


----------



## itzmarylicious

OoOh its pretty!!! I like!!! I'm asian also, I usually get medium brown and also alittle bit of red int here...but I'm broke now so, I havnet hilighted my hair in forever~~


----------



## tthonglor

chocolate brown would be great.. but try to get some RED undertones.. or a burgundy colour! Red on us asians looks the best! good luck


----------



## sarahgr

The colors you have now are really nice!....i used to have something very similar but it made me look like an eskimo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

i love your highlights now, but i think chocolate brown would suit you too.

i think "natural" highlights tend to fade more slowly than bright colors.


----------



## x3ap

i agree with everyone else, but either way both colors really work for you


----------



## bebexkhmergrl

Definitely agree with everyone, chocolate brown is perfect.

Love the red you have now as well, brighter red is not something I favor much when added to black hair.


----------



## snowwhite85

i think you should try lite brown or toffee colour hi-lites but nuffin tooblonde as that will clash


----------



## melpaganlibran

love the red idea. have you thought of a lighter brown? hmmm. *ponders*


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

I like the idea of chocolate brown, but the RED highlights would be hott!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

any dark color would look good.

i think a chocolate brown would look lovely


----------



## mariechin1234

Brown (golden), mahogany or burgundy, are some general colors that flatter Asian skin and hair. It is not recommended going more than a couple of shades lighter than your normal shade. Shades to avoid include white, platinum blonde, violet and blue shades of black.


----------



## rajib082

i thing black............


----------



## Lin1018

Mia! said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> like a lot of other asians, i get sick of having uniformly black hair sometimes and i'm thinking of getting new highlights. right now, i have sort of auburn highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like them, but it's time for a new color! what colors do you think look best on asians? i was thinking chocolate brown...


Mia can I suggest you get some hair chalks in the colors you are thinking first and chalk your hair take pictures.   Live with it till your next hair wash day they use a different combination and so on until you find the right combination(s).   I use them all the time but my hair is white/grey but boy do I have fun with them - don't know if they sell in the States but look on hairchalk.co.uk, I also watched youtube.com/watch?v=SwD7r6Hs8ZY - enjoy - I did!


----------

